# i still did not get any tax form!



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

any 1 got theres yet?


----------



## Dj Surge (Jul 8, 2015)

no i need it too how can we get in now?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

most will not be available until Feb 1st... just 5 more days.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

There was a tab on the website for a while for taxes, now it's gone


----------

